# Judo paper



## eodaniel (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, I am suppose to write a research paper and the topic  I choose was Judo.  I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on some books I can read and/or some websites I can check out in order to do the research part of the paper?  I would appreciate any feedback I can get.  Thank you

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Marvin (Jan 9, 2008)

www.judoinfo.com would be a good place to start.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a good biography on Kano, that lays out his educational philosophy and the goal of judo.  It does not discuss technique etc.

If I recall Watson is the author.  

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## eodaniel (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's, I will check the two out,  I will ask the library about a book by that author.


----------

